# $3.00 USD Commissions



## Brennaamorgann (Jan 5, 2014)

Traditional Commissions

Medians:​
- Prismacolor colored pencil/Oil pastel
- Graphite/Pencil 

Examples​
Warning: All art on this post is copyright unless specifically ordered and purchased. You may *not* use any art that you did not purchase.

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/006/c/5/horse_by_muskele-d717rbr.jpg

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/006/8/d/boxer_by_muskele-d717rej.jpg

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/006/0/7/paw_by_muskele-d717rfx.jpg

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/006/0/b/gsd_by_muskele-d717rhi.jpg

*What I draw*​
- Your Betta
If you have any unrelated commission you may email me here: [email protected]

*Form of payment*​
I only accept paypal. If you would like the traditional piece sent to you, you must pay for shipment if any extra charges apply. I will upload a clean image of the picture online for you, no extra cost. All pieces are $3.00 USD via paypal. Half of payment must be sent before image is posted. 

*How to order*​
Please fill out the following form, please be as specific as possible for the best result.

Breed: Betta
Type:
Colors: (Please be detailed here.)
Image of fish: (Please provide a clean image if possible. If your image is a tad blurry no worries, just describe the fish in the "color" category in great detail.)
Background: (Adding a background is an extra $5.00 USD. Plain white background is $0.00 USD.)
Pose/position of subject in picture:
Extra information:
Median: (Choice of pencil or prismacolor colored pencils. Due to the high cost of Prisma colors, ordering a colored pencil piece is an extra $5.00)


----------



## Brennaamorgann (Jan 5, 2014)

First order will be free


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know why no one has ordered yet! These are splendid! 

Breed: Betta
Type: Delta Tail Male (at least hes supposed to be. I may be wrong)
Colors: He's mostly a darkish blue. But has random splashes of pink, red, purple, and white.
Image of fish:








Background: N/A 
Pose/position of subject in picture: Totally up to you, if you don't mind.
Extra information: I will pay! No freebies.  If you want more photos, just ask! I'll get 'em to you. 
Median: Prismacolor pencils


----------



## Brennaamorgann (Jan 5, 2014)

He's beautiful! I'll start on him today  the picture you posted almost makes him look like a veil tail to me, though. Do you have a picture to show off his pretty tail? If not don't sweat it.


----------



## Brennaamorgann (Jan 5, 2014)

I looked up delta tails and now he looks like a delta to me. Sorry about that!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

I can still try and get a tail shot if you want? 
I'm waiting for a payment to come through to me on my paypal, and then Ill be able to pay you.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

So, I just got payed and I was wondering how the art was coming along and how I'm supposed to pay you through paypal (I'm really new to the site o-o)


----------

